# Accidental litters in Indiana



## HighwayStar

Long story short, I have several litters of rats I am looking to adopt out. This group has been very harsh on me and the poor, little things themselves. After too many newborns that could have been avoided had a boy rat not been put in a cage with four girls, (my cousin's fault while I was in another state), and many passing away from an SDA outbreak I need to downsize my colony severely. It has been a month since the SDA infection so all rats have been quarantined and watched for signs. All is well but you should obviously quarantine if you do adopt from me. I planned on only having five rats but now have over forty. It is frankly embarrassing to have had such a large group of unintended babies...If you have any questions about coats, markings, genders, the parents, conditions in my house, the longer version of this ordeal, or anything else, ask away. I have asked everyone I know and alot of people secondhand through those same people. I have also attempted to contact rescues around my area. Some have been adopted but I still have much too many to be able to give them all the individual love and attention they deserve. They are not unfriendly but they are still very cautious.


----------



## Andyurgay

Wow... That sounds like quite an ordeal O_O unfortunately I'm pretty far from you so unless a train could be established, I'm not of much help, otherwise id take a boy or two off your hands. I'm not sure how the whole train thing works though so I worry I'm not of much help. But I wish you the best in finding homes. Try pet finder, kajiji and if it comes down to it, Craigslist. There are some decent rat owners or potential ones on CG. I got my first girls from there. Good luck!


----------



## HighwayStar

I would be more than happy to try to get a train going. Craigslist is my last resort since I want to try everything before people lie about taking them as pets and feed them to snakes...


----------



## Gannyaan

I'm sorry for your situation . Have your cousins offered it take responsibility? How old are they? Have you separated genders?




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HighwayStar

I wanted him to take maybe four of them and I even bought a cage but his mother "wouldn't allow" him to have any. Family, right? They are all around three and a half months old. Boys are in one big cage and girls are split up in several smaller cages.


----------



## IndyRatties

I live in Columbus, Indiana! What males do you have available? I could take one and my friend may also be interested as well.


----------



## HighwayStar

My boys are big and squishy. They are agouti, some with white bellies, and black, with white bellies. I have a gorgeous black self boy who is rather large. He is kinda skittish though.


----------



## HighwayStar

I do want to stick to the common rule of adopting out in pairs unless you have rats already. Indy, do you and your friend already have rats and cages?


----------



## IndyRatties

Both of us have rats already. Could you send me pictures? I'll PM you my cell if you want or email. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HighwayStar

Just so you know, my phone is a flip phone with a poor quality camera. I will take some tomorrow when the sun is out so they come out better. In the mean time, which would you prefer? Agouti or black? I have agouti selfs and agouti berkshires. Same with blacks. Selfs and berkshires. Rexes and standards. All regular ears.


----------



## IndyRatties

That's fine. Do you have two black rexes? A self and a Berkshire.


----------



## IndyRatties

Or could you bring all of the males and we could meet you somewhere in Indy?


----------



## chas25

Where in Indiana are you? I could probably take one or two possibly but I cant travel far I am in New Albany. Would have to be female as I have 3 girls of my own. I have a two story ferret nation cage which according to the rat cage calculator is big enough for 9 rats using the bigger 2.5 setting. I like really unusual markings and have been looking for a blue hooded rat.


----------



## HighwayStar

I'm in Kokomo, an hour North of Indianapolis. I am willing to deliver anywhere in the state to get these guys and gals to good homes. Chas, how many would you be interested in? I have more girls than I do boys~! Most of my girls are either agouti or black with varying amounts of white bellies. Except one tan girl I have. The rats I thought were boys, Cyrus and JoJo, must have some genes in them for a beautiful beige/tan  coat. Another lady I have is a perfect black self. Another one is a black berkshire with white coming up her bottom lip and a head spot.


----------



## HighwayStar

I'm now down to just a few more boys to adopt out. I need to get more girls out everyone~!


----------



## HighwayStar

Giving this thread a bump. I still have plenty of rats to adopt out. Boys and girls. Rexes and standards. Multiple colors and markings. Willing to drive to Michigan, Kentucky, Ohio, Illinois, and anywhere in Indiana.


----------



## ilovescience

Do you have any dumbo ears? I need a friend for Algae, but considering she's SO skittish, I'm only interested in friendly, well-socialized rats at this point.. =\


----------



## cammipooh

I'm in Goshen and interested! Interested in males. Anyway I can see pics?

Love, Cameron and Sneezes


----------



## HighwayStar

Here are some of them. The picture of the tan girl is of a cage of some larger girls I have who are also for adoption. There are 5 week olds and some 2 month olds.







__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content








__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Link_Moon

Well man, I just adopted a girl. If I had saw this, I would take a girl or 2. But I am a bit far from Kokomo. I am in Madison. About 2 hours south of Indianapolis.


----------



## CleverRat

It could work out if we met in the middle. The only problem is I can't get rats until July 14-19.


----------



## cammipooh

1st, 2nd, and 3rd are adorable! Are they male? Would you deliver to Goshen, IN?

Love, Cameron and Sneezes


----------



## HighwayStar

Link_Moon, how many ladies do you have? Rats are best kept in groups of two or more so they can keep each other company. I have plenty of girls since it seems that most want the shoulder-rat boys more than energetic girls. 
CleverRat, I'm positive I will have some in July. There were alot born in this ordeal and not alot of demand. I'm glad that people are looking to give them loving homes though. I wish I could spend all the time I have with them to make them friendly and everything but I work too much for this many rats.
I have males that look just like them, Cammipooh. I'm partial to the pretty black selfs from that litter. When would be a good day for you?


----------



## CleverRat

We were thinking of getting rats from a breeder but that might not work out and I would be happy to adopt some in July. These will be my first rats and I want some rats that are more mellow so I was thinking boys. If you have a pair of boy rats in July then I would be happy to adopt them!


----------



## cammipooh

Any day, really. Haha. I'm always home.

Love, Cameron and Sneezes


----------



## cammipooh

HighwayStar said:


> Link_Moon, how many ladies do you have? Rats are best kept in groups of two or more so they can keep each other company. I have plenty of girls since it seems that most want the shoulder-rat boys more than energetic girls.
> CleverRat, I'm positive I will have some in July. There were alot born in this ordeal and not alot of demand. I'm glad that people are looking to give them loving homes though. I wish I could spend all the time I have with them to make them friendly and everything but I work too much for this many rats.
> I have males that look just like them, Cammipooh. I'm partial to the pretty black selfs from that litter. When would be a good day for you?


Can you message me? Are you available any time soon? Any day is good for me.

Love, Cameron and Sneezes


----------

